# Things one must do to kill a bear



## Whit90 (Sep 11, 2022)

Wrong answers only.

I’ll go first.

Exercise/workout.

That one comes to mind because there isn’t a single person on this forum that believes that you HAVE to workout and be in “bear-shape”, as some say, to kill a bear.

Some of you completely misconstrued that fitness thread.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 11, 2022)

Buy a 375 H&H Magnum.


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 11, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Buy a 375 H&H Magnum.



Sure sounds fun though!


----------



## kevin17 (Sep 11, 2022)

Brag on yourself saying your the best hunter


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 11, 2022)

Forget the wind... Just hunt.

Acorns? What are acorns? Don't worry about those.

You have to buy the cheapest, most non-specific clothing you can. Bonus points if it doesn't really even fit. Borrowed boots for the win. Even better if you show up in your work uniform. Twenty inches to your deer score and 5 for your bear.

If you see any one with an out of area tag, you must immediately think less of them (not gonna lie, I struggle with  that one-think we all do.)

You have to be an active member of some online forum. If bear doesn't think you'll brag about it online, it won't walk out.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 11, 2022)

Stop talking and start hunting


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 11, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Stop talking and start hunting



I said wrong answers ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2022)

Overthink it a whole lot.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 11, 2022)

Scout 40 miles a day, and hunt 5 miles from the truck.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 11, 2022)

You must spend $2200 minimum on gear EVERY SEASON. Anything less only gets you sows with cubs.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 11, 2022)

If I didn't kill a bear I didn't have no fun...


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 11, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> If I didn't kill a bear I didn't have no fun...



That’s a good one. No matter what you are hunting, it’s not all about the kill. If you can’t enjoy the time between success, why bother.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 11, 2022)

You can't kill anything without a Kifaru.  Just ask those Rokslide folks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You can't kill anything without a Kifaru.  Just ask those Rokslide folks.


I don't even know what that is.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 11, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You can't kill anything without a Kifaru.  Just ask those Rokslide folks.


All jokes aside, I’ve tried carrying a climber on a few different packs, from a cheap milsurp Alice, to a mid price tier eberlestock, and now a lower high end Mystery Ranch, and the MR totes the weight better by miles. So sometimes you do get what you pay for. You don’t HAVE to have it to kill a bear (my second bear last year was 400 yards uphill from a road, so we elected to drag) but if you can afford some well designed items they can definitely enhance your experience and capabilities.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 11, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> All jokes aside, I’ve tried carrying a climber on a few different packs, from a cheap milsurp Alice, to a mid price tier eberlestock, and now a lower high end Mystery Ranch, and the MR totes the weight better by miles. So sometimes you do get what you pay for. You don’t HAVE to have it to kill a bear (my second bear last year was 400 yards uphill from a road, so we elected to drag) but if you can afford some well designed items they can definitely enhance your experience and capabilities.




It was a jab at the Kifaru fanboys lol.  They aren't really on this forum though.  I have a MR and even an SG and Kuiu packs.  All for different purposes and all well worth the price!  Doesn't make me a better hunter in any way.  I hope I get to drag one out instead of pack it out!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 11, 2022)

Sit on the couch playing on the computer, guaranteed to be the best bear hunter ever


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 11, 2022)

Remember kids, if you can still climb the mountain without a rope, then you ain't high enough up the mountain to bear hunt yet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2022)

Literally thousands of dead bears between that handful of fellers. One of them is absolutely documented as killing over 3,000 bears in his lifetime. They would all laugh at us.


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 11, 2022)

Don't hunt the bear, let the bear hunt you....


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 11, 2022)

And when I kill a bear, I'm going to carve on the tree,"Rooster had nice brogans and kilt a bar on this tree".


----------



## Professor (Sep 11, 2022)

chrislibby88 said:


> All jokes aside, I’ve tried carrying a climber on a few different packs, from a cheap milsurp Alice, to a mid price tier eberlestock, and now a lower high end Mystery Ranch, and the MR totes the weight better by miles. So sometimes you do get what you pay for. You don’t HAVE to have it to kill a bear (my second bear last year was 400 yards uphill from a road, so we elected to drag) but if you can afford some well designed items they can definitely enhance your experience and capabilities.


Yeah, Kifaru seems to be the anointed pack right now. My son's friend has one. My son is slumming it with a Mystery Ranch, actually, he loves his pack. My son said the two brands are comparable and it was just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 11, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1176020
> 
> View attachment 1176022
> 
> ...


Couple the Plotts?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Couple the Plotts?


Big Tom Wilson, Holt Collier, Sam Hunnicutt, Turkey George Palmer, and Uncle Mark Cathey.

The Plotts were another legendary bunch from here in my home county. My dad used to hunt with some of them. The Dentons were another legendary hunting family, and the Riches, and Messers, who I am related to, the Laneys, who are represented on here, and many, many others.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 11, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Big Tom Wilson, Holt Collier, Sam Hunnicutt, Turkey George Palmer, and Uncle Mark Cathey.
> 
> The Plotts were another legendary bunch from here in my home county. My dad used to hunt with some of them. The Dentons were another legendary hunting family, and the Riches, and Messers, who I am related to, the Laneys, who are represented on here, and many, many others.


Bear hunters here really like the grit of their plots, read the history of them coming from Germany with twin brothers and 5 dogs in 1700s


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Bear hunters here really like the grit of their plots, read the history of them coming from Germany with twin brothers and 5 dogs in 1700s


Spent many, many years hunting Plott hounds for coon and bear. Probably my favorite breed of dog on the planet. They originated in their present form a few miles up the road from me.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 11, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> And when I kill a bear, I'm going to carve on the tree,"Rooster had nice brogans and kilt a bar on this tree".


Don't say nice brogans.  Or nice anything.  That ain't allowed up in here...


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 11, 2022)

Professor said:


> Yeah, Kifaru seems to be the anointed pack right now. My son's friend has one. My son is slumming it with a Mystery Ranch, actually, he loves his pack. My son said the two brands are comparable and it was just a matter of personal preference.




The founder of Kifaru and the founder of MR were once a team making great packs together.  They branched off and still make very similar quality packs with a different price point.  I would almost compare them to military grade packs.  Not super light but practically bulletproof.


----------



## Professor (Sep 11, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> The founder of Kifaru and the founder of MR were once a team making great packs together.  They branched off and still make very similar quality packs with a different price point.  I would almost compare them to military grade packs.  Not super light but practically bulletproof.


Ironically, Mystery Ranch's hunting packs are lightweight versions of their military packs. Their jump packs are some bomb-proof dudes.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 11, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> The founder of Kifaru and the founder of MR were once a team making great packs together.  They branched off and still make very similar quality packs with a different price point.  I would almost compare them to military grade packs.  Not super light but practically bulletproof.


The founder of Mystery Ranch was a guy named Dana Gleason who founded Dana Designs.  I'd say Dana did more for pack design than any single person in America.  His packs were the absolute best you could buy back 30 years ago.  I bought my Arclight Glacier from Dana directly after having dinner with him and a friend in a Bozeman steakhouse.  After his non-compete ran out after selling Dana Designs, he started Mystery Ranch...


----------



## trad bow (Sep 11, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1176020
> 
> View attachment 1176022
> 
> ...


Them gentlemen look a lot like my ancestors. The one in the plaid shirt is a identical match to my cousin Leon Beaver


----------



## trad bow (Sep 11, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Couple the Plotts?


I always had a couple of Plotts to run with my blueticks back in the sixties thru late 2000 period. Might be the reason I favor a brindle dog.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 11, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Them gentlemen look a lot like my ancestors. The one in the plaid shirt is a identical match to my cousin Leon Beaver


I have Beavers as ancestors.  But with an s.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 11, 2022)

They spell it both ways. Most of the were living in the Tellico Plains area working for Alcan if I spelt it right.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Them gentlemen look a lot like my ancestors. The one in the plaid shirt is a identical match to my cousin Leon Beaver


That was Samuel J. Hunicutt. He lived at the mouth of Hammer Branch on Deep Creek in what is now the GSMNP. He was a renowned hunter and fisherman, and split the mountains wide open, leaving young guys in his wake. He killed many, many bears. He wrote a fascinating little book called _20 Years Hunting and Fishing in the Great Smoky Mountains_ that is an excellent read. He was a better hunter than author, but his stories ring true.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 11, 2022)

The sow in heat spray is going fast. Better get some before it’s gone. Each bottle is from one bear sow. This stuff ain’t mixed.


----------



## pjciii (Sep 11, 2022)

Stay at a Holiday In


NCHillbilly said:


> Spent many, many years hunting Plott hounds for coon and bear. Probably my favorite breed of dog on the planet. They originated in their present form a few miles up the road from me.



Did you cover Arlo's ears when you typed that.


----------



## lampern (Sep 11, 2022)

Hunt over the garbage can


----------



## buckpasser (Sep 11, 2022)

You must be from the mountains to kill a bear. Even a swamp bear.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 11, 2022)

The correct answer to this riddle is "everything I'm doing".


----------



## trad bow (Sep 12, 2022)

Well I haven’t seen anyone mentioned it or I’ve missed but you have to carry a 12” Bowie knife on your side


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 12, 2022)

trad bow said:


> I always had a couple of Plotts to run with my blueticks back in the sixties thru late 2000 period. Might be the reason I favor a brindle dog.


If you had coon dogs in Putnam CO I can't believe I never ran into you. Esp blueticks. That's what I hunted. You ever hunt with Ted Baker?  Mr JC who owned the big chick?  1 arm Terry Hardin? Me and my buddies hunted a lot, and would go with them fellows a lot


----------



## trad bow (Sep 12, 2022)

Yes I did. Mr Ted even built my house. I’m have no idea as I usually hunted during the week after I got off work from the evening shift at Georgia Power. I know them but generally hunted with the Copleans and Parhams. Hunted a lot with Buck Davis and my cousin Johnny Mashburn.


----------



## trial&error (Sep 12, 2022)

Smear honey all over you and keep sardines in your underwear.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Sep 13, 2022)

Bears don't have much sense of smell, so I make sure I wash my hunting clothes in Tide Lavender the night before I use them.

They also seem to be attracted to the smell of menthol cigarettes, so I try to chain-smoke my stash while I'm in the woods.

(Check classified, I've decided to sell my remaining packs of Kools for $200/pk)


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 13, 2022)

Robust Redhorse said:


> Bears don't have much sense of smell, so I make sure I wash my hunting clothes in Tide Lavender the night before I use them.
> 
> They also seem to be attracted to the smell of menthol cigarettes, so I try to chain-smoke my stash while I'm in the woods.
> 
> (Check classified, I've decided to sell my remaining packs of Kools for $200/pk)


In all seriousness, bears (or deer) don't give a crap about Tide or cigarette smoke or Bojangles sausage biscuits or much of anything else. Human odor is what scares them to death and makes them run off. Suburban "mountain hunter" folks can choose not to believe that, but it's 100% truth. Don't carry your pee in a jar. That's weird.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Sep 13, 2022)

I totally agree with you.



Deer in Georgia are so used to the smells "associated" with hunters, that I think they don't really care.

On the other hand, it has been my experience that the smell of human odor will send them running immediately.

 - if they think they see you, they will usually make movement to try to get a hunter to make another movement.

- if they think they hear you, they will try to confirm it with another stimulus.


If they smell a strong "human odor", they will usually run away immediately.


ALWAYS - hunt the wind.  


I doubt that only a very few big bucks in GA have been taken after the buck smells the hunter.

I also believe that it is rare that a trophy deer in GA won't stand around long enough to confirm a stimuli with a second sense.  It has been my experience that a true trophy, will run as soon as it detects a hunter, whether that be sight, smell, or sound.


----------



## little rascal (Sep 13, 2022)

Gotta hunt between garbage cans on the the forest service road.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Sep 13, 2022)

little rascal said:


> Gotta hunt between garbage cans on the the forest service road.




Dude you better not take my spot!  ?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 13, 2022)

Gotta be well done.  Gotta wear fancy boots.  Gotta eat in expensive restaurants.  Gotta be speshal (from da mountains).


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 13, 2022)

Dem bires’ll snicker atcha iffn you come up on the mountain wearin cheap camo and boots.  They can spot a feller that ain’t well done from a ways I hear.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 13, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Dem bires’ll snicker atcha iffn you come up on the mountain wearin cheap camo and boots.  They can spot a feller that ain’t well done from a ways I hear.


You're giving me some useful insight now. Thank you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 13, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> You're giving me some useful insight now. Thank you.


Theys a bit particular and stuck up like.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 13, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Theys a bit particular and stuck up like.


Why do they eat my trailcams that smell like sausage biscuits, Winston Lights, Jim Beam, and Rightguard?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 13, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Why do they eat my trailcams that smell like sausage biscuits and Rightguard?


Well everbotty knows that them Chads likes to go a slummin.  Like them well done fellers that buy em a old box Chevy bein all ironical like.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 13, 2022)

trad bow said:


> They spell it both ways. Most of the were living in the Tellico Plains area working for Alcan if I spelt it right.


Most of mine were SE OK...and sprinkled around other areas...mostly farmers and sharecroppers...


----------



## Mattval (Sep 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1176020
> 
> View attachment 1176022
> 
> ...


hEY Hillbilly you want to put some names to these faces?


----------



## the Lackster (Sep 16, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Dude you better not take my spot!  ?


Already put tape on it, both of yall stay out!


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 16, 2022)

BIGGGGGG GUN!!!
 don't even leave the truck with anything less than a 45/70 and an ammo belt. Better have a 44 MAG on your side as a back up option.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 16, 2022)

Watch *ALL* the youtube videos of folks up North hunting over honeybun piles so you can hunt fair chase down here and talk about how easy it would be if you could have a bait pile like the Yanks..


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Sep 16, 2022)

35 Whelen said:


> Buy a 375 H&H Magnum.


I bought a 338 Win. Mag 
is that close enough?


----------



## Railroader (Sep 16, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Well everbotty knows that them Chads likes to go a slummin.  Like them well done fellers that buy em a old box Chevy bein all ironical like.



If you want an Old Box Chevy nowadays, you BETTER be Well Done!

Them thangs done got HIGH!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 16, 2022)

Railroader said:


> If you want an Old Box Chevy nowadays, you BETTER be Well Done!
> 
> Them thangs done got HIGH!


Happens ever time the well done fellers decide something us reglar Joes have is cool or cute.  Try to buy you a Jeep.  Unless you’re rich you can’t afford one.  Course that’s as it should be.  That’s what we get for not bein well done.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 16, 2022)

It's happening as we speak with '02 and older Toyotas...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 16, 2022)

Railroader said:


> It's happening as we speak with '02 and older Toyotas...


Let’s start liking ridiculous things so they’ll want that.  Hoopdees or something or let’s all start driving Gremlins.  Let the well done fellers have at those so we can get our stuff back.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 16, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Let’s start liking ridiculous things so they’ll want that.  Hoopdees or something or let’s all start driving Gremlins.  Let the well done fellers have at those so we can get our stuff back.



?


----------



## rigderunner (Sep 18, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1176020
> 
> View attachment 1176022
> 
> ...


Sam hunnicutt documented lots of bear


----------



## Swampdogg (Sep 18, 2022)

Poop on it’s poop to claim the area


----------

